# Wade fishing Galveston state park?



## AstroFan1975 (May 7, 2012)

I've not been, any thoughts or tips on wading the state park bayside of Galveston state park?


----------



## texasstinger47 (Feb 16, 2018)

Iâ€™ve donâ€™t it a couple of times only caught a few rat reds and flounder out there. There are a bunch of stingrays and small holes so keep trying to shuffle your feet good luck



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

